# Angeln in Großenbrode



## Elbangler* (27. März 2010)

Ich wollte dieses Jahr mit dem Boot nach Großenbrode und wollte mal fragen was man fängt,wie , in welcher Tiefe und wann.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Großenbrode*



Elbangler* schrieb:


> Ich wollte dieses Jahr


Wann genau hast Du geplant? Wäre hifreich für Tipps...


----------



## Elbangler* (28. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Großenbrode*

So Mai


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (28. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Großenbrode*

Du kannst gut Hornis fangen in Großenbrode.


----------



## HD4ever (29. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Großenbrode*

Richtung Sagasbank ist immer mal nen Versuch wert ...
man muß die Dorsche halt suchen .
manchmal hat man auch in dem Loch direkt nach der Hafenausfahrt schon erfolg


----------



## welsfaenger (29. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Großenbrode*

oder ´n Stück aus dem Hafen raus, vor der Steilküste in ca. 500 - 800 Meter Abstand vom Ufer geht es auch ganz gut. Zwar sehr verkrautet dort, aber einige schöne Dorsche dort schon gefangen.


----------



## Elbangler* (29. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Großenbrode*

Danke für die Antworten und präzisen Beschreibungen.War leztes Jahr im Sommer schon mal mit dem Boot da und hab 13 Dorsche und beim einholen der Angel auch ein Horni gefangen. Mir schmeckte der Horni genauso Gut wie die Dorsche hab mich aber über die grünen Gräten gewundert


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Großenbrode*

Im Mai würde ich auch die Sagasbank empfehlen, ist eigentlich immer ein Versuch wert. Allerdings ist im Frühjahr häufig auch die Ansteuerung für den Fehmarnsund erfolgreich (auf Dorsch). Für Platte empfehle ich mehr Richtung Großenbroderfähre- da ist 'ne schöne Sandbank. Langsam treiben lassen, Buttlöffel- das passt!


----------



## skipper chris (31. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Großenbrode*

Ich komme ebenfalls im mai nach Grobro. 
Ich hoffe es wird in desem Jahr etwas besser als im letzten.
Im letzten Jahr waren wir auch auf oder an der Sagasbank, hatten nach langem Suchen auch mal 3 - 4 brauchbare Dorsche. Hoffentlich lasst ihr uns noch etwas drin.

Gruß aus Hessen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Großenbrode*



skipper chris schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr waren wir auch auf oder an der Sagasbank


Auf oder an- das kann der entscheidende Unterschied sein . Versuch mal die Südöstliche Kante (wirklich direkt die Kante!), schön rübertreiben lassen- da hatte ich eigentlich in den letzten Jahren immer Erfolg. Selbst im Hochsommer haben wir da noch recht gut gefangen...Auch die Größen der Dorsche sind i.O. Ich bin im April wieder da, freu!


----------



## Elbangler* (1. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Großenbrode*

Okay werde es mal probieren


----------



## skipper chris (6. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Großenbrode*

Du kannst ja mal berichten wie es war.
Hoffentlich hat sich der Bestand etwas erholt. 
Wenn wir dieses Jahr wieder so bescheiden fangen, werden wir uns wohl anderswo umsehen:c


----------



## Elbangler* (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Großenbrode*

Wir werden Dienstag fahren. Werden auf Dorsch und Hornhecht angeln.


----------



## Elbangler* (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Großenbrode*

Yo waren gestern los und davon abgesehen, dass wir fast von nem Kutter überfahren wurden und es 1meter hohe Wellen gab war es gut und hat Spaß gemacht. Wir haben 15 Dorsche alle bei 7meter und einen Hornhecht, der beim einholen biss.


----------

